# Where's the grass south of **** key?



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Years ago there was some grass out there in gullivan bay but I can't find it. How far south do I need to go?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bounce from one outside point to the other heading south. There should be grass on the outside points (points of the outter islands). Also check inside of the outside islands or head in one island inside to start finding grass. Trout?


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry, somebody just had to do it...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LOL


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Blue Zone said:


> Sorry, somebody just had to do it...
> View attachment 10054


And you couldn't even get the right spot lol. 
https://www.google.com/maps/@25.8909404,-81.6364897,16.5z


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Bounce from one outside point to the other heading south. There should be grass on the outside points (points of the outter islands). Also check inside of the outside islands or head in one island inside to start finding grass. Trout?


10 4 on the trout. I find them, but nothing like the Sanibel area.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> 10 4 on the trout. I find them, but nothing like the Sanibel area.


You have to run further south.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> You have to run further south.


Google earth looks funky just off the outer islands unfortunately. I think I remember seeing some just south of everglades city somewhere.


----------

